# 6.5



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

any 6.5 hunters.

my dad finally got his 6.5 swede and is planning on hunting with it this coming year.

but the reason i ask is i have a short action model 700 sps in 7mm08 and wanna make it into either a 260 or a 6.5 credmore any recomendations.

stories and pictures of animals taken would be super.
:sniper:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

thats like taking a chevy and spending thousands of dollars to make it into a ford.

just buy a ford


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Why would you want to ruin a really good 7mm08?

 Al


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Why would you want to ruin a really good 7mm08?
> 
> Al


I agree. Better off to buy a new gun. I personally don't see much difference, but I'd go with the 260 just because it is more wide spread (so far, at least).


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

doubledroptine08 said:


> any 6.5 hunters.
> 
> my dad finally got his 6.5 swede and is planning on hunting with it this coming year.
> 
> ...


My wife has a 260 that she loans to our son from time to time, and I have shot game with it as well. It is a great cartridge. I don't see much difference between it and the Creedmore however. I guess the Creedmore has a cooler name. With the 260, all we have ever killed are deer and yotes. It does a very nice job. Here are some of the animals:
In this first picture the middle deer died due to lead poisoning from the 260.
















In this picture, you can actually see the rifle.








In this picture, the one on the right died due to lead poisoning from the 260.








This is my sons first buck, which also fell to the 260.









I'm sure the 7mm08 would do just as well in the right hands. I am not sure why you'd want to change. I can see why you might want another rifle, though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> thats like taking a chevy and spending thousands of dollars to make it into a ford.
> 
> just buy a ford


Al asked why ruin a good 7mm08?

I ask, why ruin a good chevy?


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

the reason i wanna do this is that the 700 is my dads gun and i shoot a howa 1500 and if it shoots pretty good my dad said he will help pay for a barrel job and now i found a guy that does good work so thats why, i have killed alot of animals with my 7mm08 and it is an awsome caliber so more aless its just to have a different gun and have a semi custom gun when hunting with my freinds and their family. :sniper: :beer: thanx so far for all the posts please keep them coming it helps alot


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I would leave it as a 7-08. There is nothing you can do with a .260 that you can't do with the 7-08. If you really think you need a .260 buy one. Save the re-barrel for when its needed and get out and shoot. Spend your money on gas and ammo. Good Luck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok here is where I tell it like I see it and if it hurts your fellings OH WELL.

You have lost a lot of game with the 7MM08, so going down to a 6.5 MM you think that is going to solve the the problem?

Well KID it won't, you need a lot more trigger time at targets at different ranges. Shoot golf balls a golfer friend drives out in a cut over hay field cause it seems as if you can't shot fot crap now.

With the bigger slection of types and weights of bullets for the 7 MM it is one of the best deer cartrages sold today.

 Al


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

it doesnt hurt my feelings makes me laugh cause i have lost one 1! deer in my life and that was my first year and i was going the right way and the rest of my hunting party said the doe went the other way. every other deer i have shot i have found and until this year. they have gone less than 50 yards after the shot most drop in there tracks and i have done that with many different calibers but u did tell me the way it is and i am gonna take all your advice and keep my 708 and by ammo and shoot more. maybe after the summmer my accuracy range will go from 400 yards to 500.


----------

